# fixed-mount VHF marine radios



## Egrets Landing (Feb 11, 2016)

For a skiff, I would just get a good hand held unit. I moved away from the fixed mount years ago and think the hand held is much better for a host of reasons.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

It's going into a 17' Sea Nymph aluminum. 
Mostly used in SF Bay and just off shore north and south of San Francisco (Santa Cruz to Tomales Bay).


----------

